# ISIS accidentally beheads allied rebel fighter



## Kraut783 (Nov 14, 2013)

crazy times.....

Militants from the Islamic State of Iraq and Greater Syria (ISIS) have publicly displayed in Aleppo what they claim was the decapitated head of an Iraqi Shiite pro-regime militiaman, amid claims the dead man was actually a rebel fighter.

The contents of the video could not be independently verified, but the Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights said that while ISIS militants were responsible for the grisly incident, they had in fact killed an anti-regime rebel from an Islamist militia.

http://www.albawaba.com/news/isis-syria-aleppo-533556

There is a Liveleak on it, but didn't want to imbed it.


----------

